# Hat in Bluebell Ribbing for a Lady ( knitted)



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

I've just finished another hat.  This one is knitted in a simple lacy ribbing. It's not as warm as some other hats I have posted here before, but it's very pretty and feminine and it's nice for a cool weather.

It's knitted in the round on circular needles and does not have a seam. 

I've attached the pdf to this posting. You can download the pattern by clicking on the "download link" below the picture.

Have a nice day! 

Elena


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Lovely hat.


----------



## Kimmielu (Oct 19, 2013)

So pretty!


----------



## Shirley2 (Jul 25, 2012)

such a pretty little hat ..thank you


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you so much for your beautiful design & for being so generous.


----------



## veejayh (Feb 5, 2013)

Beautiful hat. I have downloaded it. Thank you.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

Lovely, thanks for sharing!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

Thank you, Elena! The hat you offered yesterday (http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-211516-1.html) is such a pretty, quick knit. Love this one, too. As my GD would say, you rock!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much it is beautiful


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks for sharing- pretty design


----------



## emretnav (Oct 20, 2013)

Thank you for lovely pattern. I will be knitting this today.

Rosalie


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you very much for your beautiful hat pattern and your generosity in sharing the pattern. I really love the pattern stitch you used. Your work is excellent as usual.
Hannet


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Very pretty pattern.


----------



## pstabach (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the pattern! Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## Patsfan (Jul 20, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. Both the design and the color are lovely!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm glad you like it! Happy knitting!


----------



## Cindylu (Nov 6, 2011)

Pretty hat ! Thank you for sharing the pattern .


----------



## ClaireR (Dec 21, 2011)

Thank you, Elena, I always like a new pattern for the chemo caps I donate. The other one is great, too.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

nice hat


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 25, 2011)

Love the hat. Thanks for sharing and please keep them coming!


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Thanks Elena. It is a lovely hat. I have downloaded it for a future project.


----------



## Msellie (Feb 28, 2013)

Thank you so much. I do charity knitting and never have too many patterns. Thanks for your generosity.
Hugs and God bless.


----------



## mrleese (May 25, 2013)

Wish I could find the other hat that was mentioned. But when I clicked on the link, it had a message that it was unavailable or not able to display. Love to get the other hat pattern from Elena. Thanks.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Nice hat! I downloaded the pattern as one can never have too many hat patterns. Wish I could see the other hat you mentioned. I dont know how I could have missed it as I am on here daily with the Digest and Newest Topics.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

mrleese said:


> Wish I could find the other hat that was mentioned. But when I clicked on the link, it had a message that it was unavailable or not able to display. Love to get the other hat pattern from Elena. Thanks.


I'm sorry the link didn't work. Let's try this one, a link to Ravelry:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/blue-hat-with-mock-cables-for-a-lady

Elena's patterns are also available on Craftsy.


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

Your hat is beautiful! .... And I thank you so much for sharing the pattern. Have a good weekend.


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this pattern, it is beautiful. I need a new hat and have downloaded this for future knitting.


----------



## raqeth (Dec 23, 2011)

Elena, another winner! Thank you sooooooo much! Love this one too!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thank you, was looking for something like this! Off to my stash!


----------



## kerriwg (Oct 13, 2011)

Thank you. It's beautiful. I downloaded and it's on my list.


----------



## Catherine42 (Jul 3, 2013)

This is such a pretty hat. I like the colour you chose, very soft looking. Thank you so much for sharing !


----------



## Mare (Jan 19, 2011)

I love the stitch you used in this hat. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## susandvorak (May 12, 2011)

Thanks Elena, I will give it a whirl. I knit for charity and it's always nice to make something a little more special for the ladies.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for beautiful pattern. I'm knitting hats one after another and different looks are much appreciated.


----------



## Morningdancer (Jun 20, 2011)

A very nice hat, thank you


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Lovely cosy hat. Thank you for the pdf


----------



## Alanan (Sep 22, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this hat is beautiful and I know the right person for it. Again thank you.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Just showed my 5 yr. GD and she loves your hat! She is a texture child, visible and feeling. Looks like a Christmas gift to me! Thanks!


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

So perfect for one of my nieces. Specifically SAVED! Thank You


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Pretty, pretty, thank you!


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Sure do appreciate you sharing your lovely pattern - it is on my to do list.


----------



## Mags1956 (Sep 15, 2012)

Love this hat thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Very pretty.
Thank you.


----------



## RuthieB (Jul 1, 2011)

Very nice! Thank you for sharing your talents with us!


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

do you think I could do this on straight needles 
Have a problem with round since I my hand and wrist broken !!!


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

This hat looks great. Not tight and hair smashy. Let's hope for less of 'hat hair' with it! Thanks for posting this lovely pattern.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

The texture of this hat is so attractive.

I prefer crochet that I've downloaded this pattern and am planning to work it up.

Many thanks. This post has it all: backstory, picture and pattern. LIVE it!


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

The word following "l prefer crochet" was supposed to be "but", not "that" (sorry, my inadequate Android voice recognition).

The way the sentence came out, it sounded like I thought it was crochet. Just wanted you to know that I am aware that I will be knitting this hat.

Thanx again...


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Lovely hat. Am having problems at the moment trying to download the pattern. Will try again later.


----------



## janneygirl (Jul 6, 2011)

thank you very much for the post/picture/pattern. have downloaded successfully. your hat is very pretty.

jan


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing....my grand daughters will love this one...and yea...no seams to sew.


----------



## Lovemygreys (Apr 4, 2011)

Really cute. Thank you for the download.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Thank you so much again for such wonderful comments, I'm very glad you like the hat and will be using the pattern. I hope you will enjoy it. I will continue adding more free patterns in this section, and you can view all of my topics by clicking on my user name " Knittingkitty". 

Absgrams, I'm sorry about your hand and wrist, I hope you will feel better soon. I will change the pattern for straight needles at the beginning of next week, and then post it here.


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I've just finished another hat.  This one is knitted in a simple lacy ribbing. It's not as warm as some other hats I have posted here before, but it's very pretty and feminine and it's nice for a cool weather.
> 
> ...


Very nice! I need to make at least a dozen hats before Christmas & have been looking for lots of different patterns so as not to get bored. Thanks.


----------



## NipomoNan (May 20, 2012)

Thank you, KnittingLady, it is beautiful in its elegance and simplicity.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

I broke my right wrist a little over 4 years ago (and I'm right handed so there is a little stiffness). Unlike absgrams, I don't think my trouble with circular knitting is because of the break. I can easily use the circular needles as long as I go back and forth such as with an Afghan or a neckscarf, my problem is that my fibromyalgia causes my hands to cramp when I get to the tightness of the double pointed needles in the round. I'm so excited that KnittingKitty is going to work up a pattern for the straight needles! Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice hat


----------



## lsdlong (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you for so generously sharing your lovely pattern. The graciousness of the people here is so appreciated.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks again to you, Elena, for sharing one of your lovely patterns! I think that in a soft yarn this would make a very pretty chemo hat, too--so have downloaded to favorites.  Carlene


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Thank you so much again for such wonderful comments, I'm very glad you like the hat and will be using the pattern. I hope you will enjoy it. I will continue adding more free patterns in this section, and you can view all of my topics by clicking on my user name " Knittingkitty".
> 
> Absgrams, I'm sorry about your hand and wrist, I hope you will feel better soon. I will change the pattern for straight needles at the beginning of next week, and then post it here.


Happy Monday to Everybody! As promised, I changed the pattern for straight needles today, and have attached it to this post.
Best wishes, 
Elena


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Ms Elena, aka Knittingkitty, 

Wonderful...wow, you are fast!

My UN-cramped hands will thank you when I work out this beautiful hat!


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Simply beautiful. Thank you for sharing. :thumbup:


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Ms Elena, aka Knittingkitty,
> 
> Wonderful...wow, you are fast!
> 
> My UN-cramped hands will thank you when I work out this beautiful hat!


 Enjoy the pattern!


----------



## nana d (Nov 16, 2012)

Thank you so much for the lovely pattern. I have downloaded it and will make one as a Christmas gift. I do so love your patterns. Thank you for your generosity.


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks so much Elena I will post a pic when done !!
Sharon


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

I am just so not a computer person !!
Wahhh I can't open it 
Sharon


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Sharon (absgrsms) - 

Were you able to activate the download?


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

no as I don't have microsoft office !!
Elena is sending me a PDF thanks so much for the thoughts 
Krosha


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Elena,

Wondering if you could post the PDF version of the two needles?
I use my Android & even tho it downloaded, l couldn't open tge file.
Android doesn't have MS WORD.
Same prob as absgrams l guess but l didn't realize it until she said she had problems.

Thx absgrams & Elena...


----------



## absgrams (Apr 12, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Elena,
> 
> Wondering if you could post the PDF version of the two needles?
> I use my Android & even tho it downloaded, l couldn't open tge file.
> ...


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Elena,
> 
> Wondering if you could post the PDF version of the two needles?
> I use my Android & even tho it downloaded, l couldn't open tge file.
> ...


Sure, here is the pdf  In the future, I will only attach patterns as pdfs.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Got it now! Thank you soooo much, elena!


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

you doooo ROCK- THX GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

Hats are my favorite thing to knit. Thank you for the lovely pattern.


----------



## Zraza (Sep 25, 2011)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I've just finished another hat.  This one is knitted in a simple lacy ribbing. It's not as warm as some other hats I have posted here before, but it's very pretty and feminine and it's nice for a cool weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nanimal (Dec 14, 2011)

This is an awesome hat.


----------



## mamarose22 (Mar 1, 2013)

I just downloaded this pattern. It's a very nice hat. Thanks.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Pretty!


----------



## jbee (Jan 5, 2016)

Knittingkitty said:


> Hi Everybody,
> 
> I've just finished another hat.  This one is knitted in a simple lacy ribbing. It's not as warm as some other hats I have posted here before, but it's very pretty and feminine and it's nice for a cool weather.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the Bluebell Rib Hat. I'm working on it. Love, Love it!!


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm happy you like it! Enjoy it!


----------



## RedK (Jul 26, 2015)

It is beautiful, thank you for sharing


----------

